# Your Cycling Group or Club



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm sure most of you belong to some kind of riding group. So let's hear about it. Give us your groups name and tell us what your group does for the cycle community and how the cycling world is a better place because of it. 

The List as of now:

*Canada​*Located in Ontario​
The Durham Mountain Biking Association is a non-profit association whose mission is to create, enhance and preserve trail opportunities for mountain bikers in Durham Region. We formed in the fall of 2005 to address the need for a group advocating for mountain bikers in the Durham Region." We have two weekly club rides and any member can post a ride to our ride calendar.

Last Saturday we hosted our annual Pancake Breakfast and Take A Kid Mountain Biking Day to get kids out on the trails. We also do a fall TAKMB event. We work with the land managers to maintain and build new trails. There is no doubt in my mind that this club is a definite asset to our region and if anyone from Durham Region in Ontario would like to join check out our website.

*DMBA*

Located in the Niagara Region of Ontario​
The ShortHills Cycling Club is a not-for-profit organization dedicated to promote mountain biking, trail building, sustainable trail access and maintenance of trails on which mountain bikers ride. We as a Club support the conservation of open spaces and we are committed to educating off-road cyclists to ride sensitively and responsibly in order to protect the natural environment and the experience of other trail users.

Our goal as a Club is to promote all aspects of mountain biking throughout the Niagara Region and Southern Ontario.

We are a member Club of the IMBA Canada. The International Mountain Bike Association (IMBA) is a non-profit educational association whose mission is to create, enhance and preserve great trail experiences for mountain bikers worldwide. Since 1988, IMBA has been bringing out the best in mountain biking by encouraging low-impact riding, volunteer trail work participation, and cooperation among different trail user groups, grassroots advocacy and innovative trail management solutions.​
*SHCC*

Located in Manitoba & Winnipeg​
Gord's Bike Club is a not-for-profit entity that has been around since well before Gord's Ski and Bike. As our founder Gord Reid, would lead rides, organize races and help out fellow riders since the 1940's with his patented zest for the sport. Our goal has always been to uphold that lofty tradition, to bring new people to the sport, to help those who want to ride more, who want to experience the awe of riding somewhere beautiful with friends and family. To gro our community in a positive, fun and healthy way.

*Gord's Bike Club​*

*USA​*
Located In Alabama​
The Northeast Alabama Bicycle Club (NEABC) exists to promote safe road and mountain biking. We strive to promote the healthy benefits of cycling by planning and sponsoring quality cycling-related events, and by encouraging both recreational cycling and cycling as a viable means of transportation.​
*NEABC*

Located in Arizona​
Established in 1991, SAMBA is a non-profit organization of people with a passion for mountain biking! We love to explore the spectacular scenery and terrain of Southern Arizona by bike!​
*SAMBA*

Located in Arkansas

*Local Group Listing*

Located in California​
One of the main concerns of SDMBA, is sharing the trails with everyone. Having a signal for trail users to know that a mountain biker is coming goes a long way to happy sharing of trails. While first started as a way for hikers to let bears know of their presence, these bear bells attached to mountain bikes make it very easy for hikers, equestrians, and other bikers to not be surprised by an oncoming mountain biker. This helps everyone have an enjoyable time in nature, and helps prevent misunderstandings.

Our first set of bike bells have been provided through a generous grant from our friends at REI. As we apply for more grants, a portion of those funds will go into purchasing more bells, and expanding to new locations around the county. If you would like to help, SDMBA can always use a few extra funds to buy more bells. If you would like to donate, please use the button below.​
*SDMBA*

General Mountain Biking Information for this state.

*2pedal*

Located in Colorado​
COMBA is a not-for-profit organization dedicated to protecting and improving mountain biking on the Front Range - from Buffalo Creek to Coal Creek Canyon. The organization is committed to being an advocacy voice for all mountain bikers, building and maintaining trails, teaching proper trail use, and working with government on land management decisions.​
*COMBA*

General Mountain Biking Information for this state 
*COMTB*

Located in Connecticut​
Support our mission to promote mountain biking, build and care for public trails, and protect open space. NEMBA offers more than a thousand rides a year, puts on many training clinics, has a great magazine loaded with information to help you get the most out of the sport, and has a region-wide community of riders who care about the sport and the environment.​
*NEMBA*

Located in Delaware​
In a groundbreaking effort to push mountain biking forward in Delaware, the Delaware Trail Spinners and the International Mountain Bicycling Association (IMBA) have banded together. IMBA and the Trail Spinners are now working more closely than ever for the good of mountain biking and mountain bikers in the Delaware, parts of Northeastern Maryland, and parts of Southeast Pennsylvania.​
*Trail Spinners*​
"SORBA (Southern Off-Road Bicycle Association) is a member-based, 501(c)(3) nonprofit, officially chartered organization devoted to promoting land access, trail preservation, and new trail development in order to enhance mountain bike touring, racing, fun, and fellowship for all mountain bicyclists in the southeastern United States. We publish the "Fat Tire Times," to keep members informed of important issues, organized rides, work parties, races, socials, festivals, and other events. We hold our mountain bike events to raise awareness of land access and trail maintenance, to ride, to race, and to just have fun. Membership in SORBA entitles you to some great things, come join us!

We're teaming up with IMBA to strengthen mountain bike advocacy. 
SORBA and IMBA have taken a bold step to combine forces and work together to improve mountain biking in the Southeast. The two organizations have partnered to combine membership in Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina & Tennessee."

Click on the link too locate a group near you.​ *SORBA*

Located in Florida

*biko psycos*

*orlando bike-o psycos*

*palm beach bike-o psycos*

Located in Georgia​SORBA-CSRA is a volunteer, non-profit 501(c)(3) organization formed to promote trail preservation and development, riding, fun and fellowship for all mountain bicyclists in the Central Savannah River Area (CSRA) of South Carolina and Georgia. This website is published as a means of keeping members (and non-members) informed of current issues, rides, work parties and other events.​
*SORBA-CSRA*

Located in Idaho​
SWIMBA was formed in 1992 to promote socially responsible and environmentally correct cycling in the Boise Front and public lands throughout the region. With approximately 150 members SWIMBA works with federal, state and local agencies to maintain trails in the Boise foothills area.​
*SWIMBA*

Located in Illinois​
"CAMBr is the Chicago Area Mountain Bikers, a volunteer organization of hundreds of riders who work to ensure that mountain bikers have diverse and challenging local opportunities to enjoy their sport. Our members have donated thousands of work hours to build and improve area trails. We are a member club of the International Mountain Bicycling Association (IMBA), the national trail cycling advocacy organization.

The mission of the Chicago Area Mountain Bikers is to educate bicyclists, promote responsible trail use, prevent trail closings, maintain and build multi-use natural surface singletrack and freeride cycling opportunities in the Chicago area. CAMBr seeks to promote trail and freeride bicycling through stewardship, environmental and social responsibility, education, and a spirit of cooperation among all trail users, the conservation community, and governing bodies."​
*CAMBr*​
The Central Illinois Mountain Bike Association was established in 1998 by mountain biking enthusiasts Stacy Stinson, Jason Kassis and Paul Rawson to provide opportunities for off road cycling throughout central Illinois. Their work in establishing relationships with regional land managers including the U.S Army Corps of Engineers, Illinois Department of Natural Resources, Decatur Illinois Park District and others, constructed and opened numerous trails to cycling. By 2004 job transfers, family obligations, and other responsibilities meant that new leadership was needed to continue CIMBA's goal of further trail advocacy in our area.

In 2005 area resident Doug Schneider learned of the mission that CIMBA had begun, and desired to continue its work. After meeting with Stacy, Jason and Paul, he was given the opportunity to keep the club active, and singlehandedly took on the job as CIMBA president, treasurer, and trail supervisor. Doug reestablished contact with area land managers, organized workdays at Camp Camfield, a nature preserve located southwest of Sullivan, and in 2006 established a mountain bike race that continues to be held annually in late summer.

To date our club has sharpened its focus to the Lake Shelbyville region. In 2007 Doug moved into an advisory role and continues as club treasurer. Eric Harris is currently CIMBA president, and with help from many dedicated members including founders Jason and Paul, is working to continue the original goal of increasing opportunities for mountain biking in central Illinois.​
 *CHIMBA*​
The Comlara Off-Road Biking Association (CORBA) was founded to help promote the sport of mountain biking at Comlara Park. Members frequently help to upkeep and design new trails as McLean County park volunteers.

The Club and members also help the park with the annual Mud Sweat and Gears (MS&G) race. This race is part of the I-74 race series which includes races from the Quad Cities all the way to Danville. Past involvement in the MS&G race has included course design suggestions, race course prep, and race day volounteer staffing.​
*CORBA*​
A demand for mountain biking trails at Kickapoo State Park, near Danville, Illinois, along with a lack of state funding to build or maintain the trails, led to the club's formation in 1993. The Park agreed to allow volunteers to build and maintain bicycle trails on over 1,000 acres of land in the northeast corner of the Park. The Kickapoo Mountain Bike Club (KMBC) was formed and has been hard at work ever since with the assistance and approval of the Park and the Illinois State Department of Natural Resources. Club Functions. The KMBC currently has many members and is continually growing.​
*KMBC*​
PAMBA promotes the social aspect of off road bicycling through education and special events. We also host three off road races each year. One being our MTB Festival, with events and opportunities for all ages and all abilities. We also have group rides and club events that anyone can attend and join. We provide trailcare days for Farmdale Reservoir in East Peoria, Jubilee State Park outside of Kickapoo, and Black Partridge Park in Metamora.​
 *PAMBA* ​
The Rock Cut Trail Crew promotes trail access for mountain biking in the Rockford area. We are committed to promoting responsible trail use, perverting trail closings and maintaining unpaved trails for mountain biking in and around Rockford.​
*RCTC*

Located in Indiana​
The Hoosier Mountain Bike Association, Inc. (HMBA) is a statewide organization with the mission to promote responsible mountain biking and work towards the goals of common land access and natural resource protection in Indiana through interaction with policy makers, the cycling industry, race promoters, mountain bikers and other trail users.

Founded in 2000, the HMBA is classified as a public charitable organization to foster national or international amateur sports competition under Section 501(c)(3) of the Internal Revenue Code. This status affords donors maximum tax deductions for income and estate tax purposes. Currently, the HMBA is the only state-wide mountain bike advocacy group in the state of Indiana and has experienced significant growth in both public awareness and membership roles over the past 8 years.​
*HMBA*

Located in Iowa

*FORC*

Located in Kansas​
The Earth Riders mountain bike club is based in Kansas City, MO. The club was founded in 1992 and has grown to over 250 members. The club actively works to acquire and maintain places to ride in the Midwest​
*Earth Riders*​
The "Coasters Bicycle Club" is an informal group of area kustom and antique bicycle enthusiasts. The club plans and hosts bicycle related events like the Art Of The Bicycle and the Midwest Bicycle Fest along with casual rides. We also participate in parades, car shows and other events.

Becoming a member... If you hang out with the coolest bicycle people in town than you already are! Otherwise attend some events, help if you can and your in. Sorry no membership card or secret handshake but hey there's also no membership dues!​
*Coasters*

Located in Kentucky​
The Kentucky Mountain Bike Association (KyMBA) is a state-wide, bicycle advocacy organization dedicated to providing education, outreach and environmental stewardship programs to communities and agencies across Kentucky.

In addition - as the state affiliate of the International Mountain Biking Association and a recognized leader in sustainable trail development - KyMBA seeks to preserve, expand and enhance natural surface trail systems throughout the Commonwealth in an effort to ensure continued access to high quality, well-maintained trails for users from all recreational sectors.​
*KYMBA*

Located in Louisiana​
Since NOMAMBO's conception we have had a goal of bringing riders out to the Bonnet Carre' Spillway Trail and at the same time brought awareness of the sport of mountain biking to the community. We have completed a 5.5 mile loop of twisty singletrack with new additions of free-ride stunts, jumps and pump-track (future construction). As always we strive to develop more while continuing to improve our existing trail. We have set up exhibits, sponsored all ages group rides / beginner skill clinics, and participated in national clean up efforts in improving our local parks. We host monthly meetings, workdays, and periodic races. NOMAMBO's membership has continued to strive while our reputation throughout the state and across the country is getting stronger. Hurricane Katrina caused havoc on our trail but our members stepped up and brought the trail back to life. A lot has happened to NOMAMBO since the IMBA Trail Care Crew broke ground in March of 2003. And we still have the same passion we did in the beginning - we want to ride! We want to continue to organize a group of riders who share the same interest. What can you do? Join NOMAMBO's efforts as we continue to succeed and spread the word about mountain biking!​
*NOMAMBO*

Located in Maine​
NEMBA is a recreational trails advocacy organization. Our mission, which we've chosen to take, is to ride on the best trails that the world has to offer. Luckily, most all of them are in New England, so we don't have to travel far. We dedicate ourselves to taking care of the places that we ride, preserving open space, and educating the mountain bike community about the importance of responsible riding. NEMBA has 18 chapters throughout New England, each offering a wide variety of rides and ways to give back to the trails. Find a chapter near you.​
*NEMBA*

Located in Maryland​
Oxon Hill Bicycle & Trail Club, Inc. (OHBTC) is an active bicycling club with members and rides in Maryland, the District of Columbia, and Northern Virginia. Membership is open to cyclists of all ages and abilities. If you are interested in bicycling and helping it grow, this is the group for you! OHBTC is a non-profit, membership organization incorporated in 1972 to promote bicycling as a means of transportation, recreation, health, and physical fitness.
SAFETY AND EDUCATION: OHBTC promotes bicycle safety and education.. HELMETS ARE REQUIRED ON CLUB RIDES.​
*OHBTC*

Located in Massachusetts

Located in Michigan

Located in Minnesota

Located in Mississippi

Located in Missouri​
In striving to be an effective, respectable voice for local trail users, we stay active in our surrounding communities. When trail workdays are announced by a land agency such as St. Charles County Parks or St. Louis County Parks, we show up to help out. This not only allows us to directly improve a trail or repair a damaged one, but it shows the Park Departments that mountain bikers care about the trails they use and back it up with voluntary manual labor.

You may have ridden one of the fairly new trails we helped build such as Creve Coeur Park, Bangert Island, Indian Camp Creek, Broemmelsiek or several trails at Greensfelder Park. We're continuously working on new projects and can always use help. If you're interested in learning how to build/maintain trails, keeping trails open, and having fun, then we urge you to become a member.​
*GORC*

Located in Nebraska

Located in Nevada

Located in New Hampshire

Located in New Jersey

Located in New Mexico

Located in New York​
"Oneonta State Mountain Biking. A Student Association club at SUNY Oneonta in Oneonta, NY. We do group rides, have built miles of trail, race competitively, take trips everywhere you can think of. Check the website!"*Group Photo*​*OSCMTB*

Located in North Carolina

*Cape Fear SORBA*​
"I am the current president of Campbell University Club Cycling Team. We just got started last fall and have about 5 of us who ride on the regular. We also participate in the Atlantic Coast Cycling Conference races. Its a lot of work to keep a club going but riding with some friends is the only real way to experience the full fun of cycling"​
*CCC*

Located in North Dakota

Located in Ohio

Located in Oklahoma​
Located in Oregon​
"The goal of this association is to work with land managers and owners in creating and maintaining freeride/downhill mountain bike trails. Members are also very active in clearing and maintaining many of the trails in Ashland, Talent and the greater southern Oregon area. Feel free to join us. We are currently in the process of becoming a 503C Non Profit Organization. We welcome mountain bikers of all disciplines. Our mission is to continue working with the various land mangers that we have established relationships with."​
*S.O.F.A.*

Located in Pennsylvania​
MISSION: To encourage people to ride their bikes more and to enjoy diverse biking experiences. To financially support local businesses. To organize bike rides and bike events. To encourage proper biking etiquette. "It's not just a hobby, it's a lifestyle​
*B.A.B.E.*​PORC provides an opportunity for local Pittsburgh area cyclists to discover new riding locations, meet new friends, promote trail advocacy, gather socially, and have a great time.​
*PORC*

Located in Rhode Island

Located in South Carolina

Located in South Dakota

Located in Tennessee

Located in Texas​
The Austin Ridge Riders is Austin's largest and most active mountain bike club. We are a non-profit, membership organization that promotes awareness of safe and environmentally conscientious off-road bicycling. The Ridge Riders is an affiliated club of the International Mountain Bicycling Association (IMBA), the National Off-Road Bicycling Association (NORBA), the Texas Mountain Bike Racing Association, and a member of the Texas Bicycle Coalition.​
*Austin Ridge Riders*​
GHORBA was formed in September 1999 when the Houston Area Mountain Bike Riders Association (HAMBRA) and the Memorial Park Mountain Bike Association (MPMBA) joined forces to save the trails in Memorial Park from closure to all cyclists. Over the years GHORBA has expanded trail interests to dozens of Houston Area mountain bike trails.

GHORBA is a non-profit 501c(3) corporation. It generates its operating revenue from your membership dues, organizing TMBRA series mountain bike and local races, and grants and donations from cycling and other businesses.​
Also GHORBA, has a group within a group called High Rollers. Kind of the Freemasons of MTB.

*GHORBA*

Located in Utah

Located in Vermont​
The Woodstock Bicycle Club's mission is to promote family bicycling with weekly social group rides for riders of all ages and abilities. The club also provides the foundation for two racing teams: the Vollers Law / Start House Racing Team and the Killington Mountain School Cycling Team and works to open and maintain local mountain biking trail networks.​
*WBC*

Located in Virginia

Located in Washington

Located in Washington, D.C.

Located in West Virginia

Located in Wisconsin​
The Wisconsin Off-Road Bicycling Association was founded in 1989 as a statewide, grassroots organization dedicated to promoting and preserving environmentally responsible mountain biking opportunities. Through education, advocacy and volunteer action, WORBA has already been successful in keeping existing trails open, while continually working for more and better trails for Wisconsin mountain bikers.

 *WORBA*

*C.H.M.B.A.*

Located in Wyoming​
P.S. anything you want added or removed...let me know.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

"Slo-Boyz" chapter of the D.O.D (Disciples Of Dirt). We ride slow so the rest of the club can look fast.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

i ride alone


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Moto Rider said:


> I'm sure most of you belong to some kind of riding group. So let's hear about it. Give us your groups name and tell us what your group does for the cycle community and how the cycling world is a better place because of it.


Mainly ride alone. Sometimes 2 or 3 of us together.
Big old ft Hood lost its mtb club long ago with its heydey back in 99-02. No one has the enthusiasm and/or time to organize here 

However the road cyclists have 4 area clubs--Team Army, Bell County Cycling, Scott and White Cycling, and copperas Cove group.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> Big old ft Hood lost its mtb club long ago with its heydey back in 99-02. No one has the enthusiasm and/or time to organize here


That's too bad.



jollybeggar said:


> "Slo-Boyz" chapter of the D.O.D (Disciples Of Dirt). We ride slow so the rest of the club can look fast.


That's too funny!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I ride alone and I contribute to the cycling community through my fascinating websites: www.dionridebikes.com and www.beaterbikegallery.com

beeeeeeaaattcchhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

We're the SCV Dirtbags. Bunch of dirty minded but take it easy kind of guys.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I ride with a few friends and my wife. We don't call ourselves anything. The local club is a bunch of roadies. Some of my friends ride with them, too, but the club does not organize mtb rides.

AFAIK, I ride on the only 'regular' mtb group ride in town. It's on Sundays. We just switched to night riding due to the heat.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

I mainly ride with two groups (or with my sweetie). The group I ride more often with is a couple of old guys like me. We tend to ride long rides which focus on climbing. The guy who leads those rides is super fit and knows all the trails like he has a GPS in his head. It's hard to get his trail knowledge 'cause all the rest of us can do is hang on his wheel as best we can.

The other group is a looser group of guys a good bit younger than me (late 20s and early 30s). They are all pretty fit guys but are much more interested in hitting features during rides, will often back up to try something again.

One of the guys in the first group teaches road classes focusing on rules of the road to newbies. The rest of us are all too busy/lazy to get too involved in making the cycling world a better place, although maybe my semi-regular commutes benefit us all by putting cyclists out there in the view of motorists.

David B.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

Dion said:


> I ride alone and I contribute to the cycling community through my fascinating websites: www.dionridebikes.com and www.beaterbikegallery.com
> beeeeeeaaattcchhhhhhhhh...


It's all good...your first link doesn't work.



Mordy said:


> We're the SCV Dirtbags. Bunch of dirty minded but take it easy kind of guys.


Do you have a website?



NateHawk said:


> I ride with a few friends and my wife. We don't call ourselves anything. The local club is a bunch of roadies. Some of my friends ride with them, too, but the club does not organize mtb rides.
> 
> AFAIK, I ride on the only 'regular' mtb group ride in town. It's on Sundays. We just switched to night riding due to the heat.


Night's are cool...I'm surprised at the lack of groups or clubs.



davidbeinct said:


> I mainly ride with two groups (or with my sweetie). The group I ride more often with is a couple of old guys like me. We tend to ride long rides which focus on climbing. The guy who leads those rides is super fit and knows all the trails like he has a GPS in his head. It's hard to get his trail knowledge 'cause all the rest of us can do is hang on his wheel as best we can.
> 
> The other group is a looser group of guys a good bit younger than me (late 20s and early 30s). They are all pretty fit guys but are much more interested in hitting features during rides, will often back up to try something again.
> 
> ...


We have a good mix here...Todd, the first guy to show me the ropes is in his upper 40's - 50 something i'm not sure and he rides hard & kicks ass on a steal hard tail. Riding keeps you young.


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

I ride solo as well. Haven't found anyone to ride with.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

city of 30,000 in rural east Texas and you're surprised that there aren't more riders and clubs? That's funny.

I'm actually surprised that there are more than a dozen miles of trails in town, a few more miles in the next city over, and countless more bikeable trails on the national forests nearby. Oh, and word of a new trail on a private resort that opened this month not too far away. Not a mecca for trails by any means, but surprisingly more than I expected.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

dadstoy said:


> I ride solo as well. Haven't found anyone to ride with.


Now this is crazy... I just can't believe the lack of groups. Sh*t I live in the Chicagoland area. A place where you wouldn't think anything about MTB's end's up having one. A Big One!

For you buddy, try posting something in here... Maybe that will help you out.:thumbsup:

 *Texas forum *

Yes, i looked at your profile...


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

Maybe we should start our own program called "No rides alone..unless they want too" and try to help people looking find riding partners or groups in their area.


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

I am the current president of Campbell University Club Cycling Team. We just got started last fall and have about 5 of us who ride on the regular.

We also participate in the Atlantic Coast Cycling Conference races. Its a lot of work to keep a club going but riding with some friends is the only real way to experience the full fun of cycling


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Almost all my friends ride, *and those that don't will be assimilated*. Thus, I have no need for a club. I did start a bike team back in the mid-90s, but that quickly turned into a drinking team with a racing problem.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

wait.... this is a bike riding site
I'm riding more and more alone because my riding buddies schedules conflict with mine. but when we do ride together we call our self's the monkeys:thumbsup:


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm equally happy to ride solo (likely more so???) or with a group. Absent a really dangerous setting, the beauty of cycling is the ability to do your own thing at your own pace. Sorta like running, but much more interesting when on a bike amidst good terrain. 

When the group forms, we tend to devolve into Massif F0cker Blaq Opz Sportif. The devolution primarily occurs post-ride when high ABV brews meet dehydrated patrons - often multiple times.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

pinkrobe said:


> I did start a bike team back in the mid-90s, but that quickly turned into a drinking team with a racing problem.


Crazy!!











insanitylevel9 said:


> wait.... this is a bike riding site
> I'm riding more and more alone because my riding buddies schedules conflict with mine. but when we do ride together we call our self's the monkeys:thumbsup:


That's why i'm so surprised that many don't have anyone to ride with...this is a big forum, should be someway of hooking people up. 



Soupboy said:


> I'm equally happy to ride solo (likely more so???) or with a group. Absent a really dangerous setting, the beauty of cycling is the ability to do your own thing at your own pace. Sorta like running, but much more interesting when on a bike amidst good terrain.
> 
> When the group forms, we tend to devolve into Massif F0cker Blaq Opz Sportif. The devolution primarily occurs post-ride when high ABV brews meet dehydrated patrons - often multiple times.


Nothing wrong with riding alone...however, the 2nd part of your quote just makes it much more fun.


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

Pedal Nation. The same group who doe's the Portland Bicycle show. ( Oregon)
and monthly cycling movies
Check it on facebook


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

I actually enjoy riding alone! Something about being able to go at your own
pace and just enjoy the ride for what it is. However, I like riding with a small 
group somtimes too. Our group rides are pretty small maybe 4 people and 
generally only come together when everyones schedule is the same. No one
has come with name for our group yet but maybe in the future.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Woodstock Bike Club is my main group.. and then S.T.A.B. is the other club I ride with.. my schedule is sooooo messed up at times I seem to be riding by myself most of the time or with one or two people..
JEM


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

we are a social group at socaltrailriders.org Not really our own website


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

Does this forum have a Club listing? That should make it easer for members to find a local group and people to ride with.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

No group. I ride with my friends and local riders I meet on the trail or with folks I meet at the local pub or grocery store.
DOD is a group of riders I enjoy riding and hanging out with and I surely admire their trail advocacy and community involvement, but I believe they may actually be an "anti" group and may have stolen the stereo out of my truck.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

ronbo613 said:


> DOD is a group of riders I enjoy riding and hanging out with and I surely admire their trail advocacy and community involvement, but I believe they may actually be an "anti" group and may have stolen the stereo out of my truck.


No way!

Steeling would go ageist everything a group like that should stand for. It's like walking in the woods and tossing your water bottle off too the side for someone else to pick up...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> Steeling would go ageist everything a group like that should stand for.


_Anti_-group. All those guys(and gals) want to do is ride.
And I'm just busting balls; I don't even have a stereo in my truck....


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I ride with the BABE (Beaver Area Bicycle Enthusiasts) when my schedule allows


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Oneonta State Mountain Biking. A Student Association club at SUNY Oneonta in Oneonta, NY.

We do group rides, have built miles of trail, race competitively, take trips everywhere you can think of. 

Check the website!


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

I belong to the Durham Mountain Biking Association. Presently there are 262 members.

This is from our website,
" What is the DMBA?
The Durham Mountain Biking Association is a non-profit association whose mission is to create, enhance and preserve trail opportunities for mountain bikers in Durham Region. We formed in the fall of 2005 to address the need for a group advocating for mountain bikers in the Durham Region."

We have two weekly club rides and any member can post a ride to our ride calendar.

Last Saturday we hosted our annual Pancake Breakfast and Take A Kid Mountain Biking Day to get kids out on the trails. We also do a fall TAKMB event. We work with the land managers to maintain and build new trails.

There is no doubt in my mind that this club is a definite asset to our region and if anyone from Durham Region in Ontario would like to join check out our website. http://durhammountainbiking.ca/


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

Berkley said:


> Oneonta State Mountain Biking. A Student Association club at SUNY Oneonta in Oneonta, NY.
> 
> We do group rides, have built miles of trail, race competitively, take trips everywhere you can think of.
> 
> Check the website!


That's cool...I like the members profile w/ photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm an army of one, because I prefer to ride according to my own idiosyncrasies and compulsions.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

johnlh said:


> I'm an army of one, because I prefer to ride according to my own idiosyncrasies and compulsions.


Sweet!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I ride on my own a lot, but sometimes hook up with some other locals. Most of them belong to a club that organizes group rides and events. Here, trails are a natural phenomenon, but it does happen that people actively do something to keep them passable...

I have some aversion towards getting my free time organized, so am just a hang around member


----------



## Jdenney (Apr 11, 2010)

I ride one time a week with a local shop in a nearby city. They are all way better than me and that is ok. I'm still young enough that pretty soon I will be the fast one while they are all over the hill.  

I also like to go for rides alone, with the wife, or dog in the local trails here in town when weather and schedule permits.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't now of any actual "clubs" around here. There's one friend I ride with almost every weekend, another that rides with us every few weeks, and another I ride with a few times a year. I also ride with my fiance sometimes, but usually just her and I alone, she's a beginner and also very timid, so I don't want to hold up my friends. I don't mind waiting for her, I appreciate the fact that she is willing to just get out there on the bike.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cape Fear SORBA for me I generally ride with one or 2 ppl from the club but if im on the roadie im mostly solo
We build trails, maintain trails, host races and festivals We actually have a race this weekend If anyone in the eastern nc area is interested 
Temp forum that we are using
IMBA link


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Tripod


----------



## Lets_Ride (Nov 23, 2009)

NOMAMBO (New Orleans Metro Area Mountain Bike Organization). We run and maintain a trail at the Bonnett Carre Spillway in New Orleans. www.nomambo.net


----------



## seenvic (Sep 9, 2003)

SORBA CSRA. 

Just hosted the 2010 World IMBA MTB Summit on trails we helped build. 

Awarded "Pillar of the Community Award" last month by the Augusta (GA) Sports Council for excellence in volunteerism in the relm of sports in our community.

Have helped design and build close to 100 miles of singletrack in our area on land managed by local, state (GA and SC) and Federal Agencies (USFS, ACOE).

Host a 100K MTB race each year. 

We had a big need for a club 12 years ago, started one and have been rolling ever since.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

SORBA-CSRA.

We build trails, maintain trails, host races and festivals, and have a monthly Explore the Trails ride.

We also hosted the 2010 IMBA World Summit.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

dgaddis1 said:


> SORBA-CSRA.
> 
> We build trails, maintain trails, host races and festivals, and have a monthly Explore the Trails ride.
> 
> We also hosted the 2010 IMBA World Summit.


Well on behalf of CAMBr, I say thank you for hospitality as CAMBr was represented at your event. Kevin Marley, gave a presentation at your event about bike parks.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i like the club names that don't end with the letter "A"


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

'Weekly' group ride.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

If everyone would please give as much information as possible about your group. Like location and website, if you have one and whatever you feel is prudent. I will compile your information and create a group listing in alphabetical order and see if the powers to be would make it sticky somewhere.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

dadstoy said:


> I ride solo as well. Haven't found anyone to ride with.


Same but I don't look for groups. I let the groups come to me as I can ride solo with no worries. If I go into a new trail and I get lost... I back track... no need for a group for fun or as guides and whatnot.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I hang with the S.O.F.A riders and do a lot of the nomambo events on weekends but I ride solo a lot during the week


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Ride with my husband and the pooches when our schedules and the weather cooperate. Ride solo most of the time. Not big on the whole MTB scene so most group rides annoy the hell out of me. Plus I like my dogs more than I like most people.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

I ride alone!
Yeaaaah, with nobody else
You know when I ride alone
I prefer to be by myself!


----------



## Boner Breaker (May 5, 2009)

ride by myself a lot, mostly to and from work with a Gary Fisher Advance mtb. 2 young kids makes it hard to go on weekends, but I ride with the Lost Hares bike Hash group when I can too. Mix of on and off road with hares and hounds based on foot hashes. link's in the siggy. Sometimes also the local Long dogger's ride too; all road, over 2 causeways, nice little jaunt.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Several*

Albany High School Mountain Bike Team. We train, race, build trails, teach other kids to ride.
The Bicycle Trails Counsel of the East Bay. Trails advocacy, trails building, community rides, support Youth Mountain Bike riders and High School Racers. Eat Pizza and Drink Beer.
Albany YMCA. Teaches kids mountain biking.


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Another soloist here too. 
I'm not anti-social or anything I just like the solitude after being surrounded by computers and over zealous directors and producers all day.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Moto Rider said:


> It's all good...your first link doesn't work.


www.dionridesbikes.com

I missed an "S"!

I think groups are great when the pace and intentions are universal. I've joined group rides deemed "relaxed and comfortable pace" and at the end people were drafting and attacking on the hills at race pace.


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

I'm a member of Gords Bike Club>

Gord's Bike Club is a not-for-profit entity that has been around since well before Gord's Ski and Bike. As
our founder Gord Reid, would lead rides, organize races and help out fellow riders since the 1940's with his patented zest for the sport. Our goal has always been to uphold that lofty tradition, to bring new people to the sport, to help those who want to ride more, who want to experience the awe of riding somewhere beautiful with friends and family. To gro our community in a positive, fun and healthy way.

http://www.gords.com/bikes_club.html


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

*Work in progress.*

Moved too page one, post one.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I belong to the Top Shelf Mountain Bike Gang at muddylaces.com We enjoy women, wine, and topshelfing people's bathrooms.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*our group of friends*

a native italian group with a Capriol


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

I roll with the CAMBr crew but you knew that already MotoRider. West chapter is the best but I might be a little biased being the chapter president. Riding & building singletrack, dirtjumps & pumptracks and drinking beer is what we do best.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

capriol said:


> a native italian group with a Capriol


Do you have a website or any information? I need to know where you go in the Group Listing.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Albany High School Mountain Bike Team. We train, race, build trails, teach other kids to ride.
> The Bicycle Trails Counsel of the East Bay. Trails advocacy, trails building, community rides, support Youth Mountain Bike riders and High School Racers. Eat Pizza and Drink Beer.
> Albany YMCA. Teaches kids mountain biking.


Do you have a website or any contact information? If someone was interested in becoming a member or being involved, how would do they get a hold of you?

No need, I looked it up...


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

jollybeggar said:


> "Slo-Boyz" chapter of the D.O.D (Disciples Of Dirt). We ride slow so the rest of the club can look fast.


If someone was Interested in becoming a member or being involved how would do they get a hold of you?

Do you have a website or something?


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

New group list added in first post... thank you everyone for your group info.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

I don 't have a website but they are on facebook .
You can search on Fb " Mtb Vergato " in italian language.
My group name's The bears but only for ours......


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

The original idea was simple enough. However, after reading some post from individuals about not having any riding parents or knowing of local groups to join. I thought maybe if there was a group listing, that may help someone out. Whatever get posted in this thread I will add to the list. I’ll mostly just do a search of every state and locate one or two of major groups within that state.

That way, If you live in a state that has a major group listed. You could contact that group and they can help you find something more local.

Good luck... No one rides alone...unless they want to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*eat pizza and drink beer*

( we ) eat tagliatelle with ragù or tortelloni with butter or lasagne with besciamella
and drink wine ( sparkling I preferer )


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*and you see the first from left*

if see the body line......................


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I was a member of MORE (Mid-Atlantic Off Road Enthusiasts). Great club in the D.C. area, wish I still lived there. While I was there I also raced with Ex2 Adventures.

http://www.more-mtb.org/
http://www.ex2adventures.com/


----------



## onetimeonly (May 22, 2010)

*Bandoleros*

Do a search


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Austin Ridge Riders in Austin, TX: Weekly and monthly organized rides, trail work days at publicly owned local mtn bike trails, Kids Trips, grants for trail creation and maintenance, trail advocacy, trail marking projects, trail stewards, put on a race in the Texas mtn bike race series, supported the Mellow Johnny's race at the Lance Armstrong Ranch last weekend (course marshals, sweeps, other stuff), each monday from May through September from 30 to 70 women show up for Ride Like a Girl; rides rotate to different riding venues in and around Austin each week). We are getting very good at feeding our riders at the monthly rides -- a good day is brisket, sausage, chips and dip, cookies, beer. That's all the stuff we do; it is all good. Even if you ride alone, support the club that maintains your trails by at least paying for a membership -- that money goes a long way towards your riding pleasure.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

I live in Houston and our main group in town is GHORBA. But we have our own little group that likes to take riding to another level. Leave your bibs and watter bottles at home. This group is called the *High Rollers* and to fit in you need to be able to drink beer, bbq in the middle of the woods, drink beer, ride with no planned route, brink beer, and do it all in the middle of the night when normal people are asleep, with no lights. And also keep up with the regulars on the trails during the day time. But when everyone stops to eat some gu or drink some perpetium, you break out a beer and continue to leave them in the dust. This group isnt for everyone, in fact is almost for no one. You can only become a member by invite, until that time comes you do not even know the group exists or who is in it. Your regular daytime riding buddies might be in it but you will never know until you get the invite, or not.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm a member of the Shorthills Cycling Club (SHCC). Our members are located around the Niagara Region of Ontario Canada.

We have over 110 awesome members, a race team / custom jerseys, a website with a forum, a trailer with custom decals, and some trail building tools, among other things.

It would take a very long post to overview all of the initiatives that the club is involved with, but, I'm sure our objectives are similar to many other clubs.

Our members have built and maintained a very impressive network of trails in the Port Colborne area. We host a winter race, and a summer race. We are also active in maintaining other trails in the area.

Many of our members focus on giving cyclists a voice, wherever relevant.

Our race team has some very strong riders, who have been representing the club quite well in both individual and team events.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*My own group*

I started a group as a joke on facebook. 5 people actually joined. 3 if you don't count my brother and girlfriend who ride with me all the time anyway.

Here is the founding members of the WTF adventure club


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

tmccrohon said:


> I started a group as a joke on facebook. 5 people actually joined. 3 if you don't count my brother and girlfriend who ride with me all the time anyway.
> 
> Here is the founding members of the WTF adventure club
> 
> View attachment 547326


Your sister is hot.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Upstate SORBA* (Upstate of SouthCarolina) chapter of Southern Off Road Bicycle Assoc & IMBA



*Pisgah Area SORBA* (PAS) Western North Carolina also a chapter of Southern Off Road Bicycle Assoc & IMBA





*GROM * (Gravity Racers on a Mission) Racing (Western North Carolina) Youth DH Racing Team










*Bikeville* City of Greenville (SC) Bicycle Friendly Initiative

​
.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*not my sister*

That's my girlfriend, lol


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

i'm glad to see we're not the only slow ones.:thumbsup:

http://phxslowriderz.boardhost.com

from phoenix, arizona.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

I never finished this and should start working on this again. My Bad!


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

MORE is the main mtb group in the D.C./Baltimore area.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Oklahoma Earthbike Fellowship. Transferred to Tinker AFB, Oklahoma in 1996 and was amazed to find multiple trails in the local area. I mean Oklahoma, who would have figured? After living in several places where riding was very limited or required long drives to anything resembling singletrack, I could really appreciate what I had and joined OEF to do my part. Along the way, spent more than a few hours cutting and maintaining trails, held board positions, directed the club race, a short stint as VP, and as of January 1st, President. The club has had its ups and downs over the years, hoping to make some positive changes this year. Already looking like we will be starting 2012 off with a new and updated website.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Cycle-CNY. Soon-to-be IMBA chapter that will encompasses the Southern Tier and Central NY.
Cycle Cny


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

New, currently being organized IMBA affiliated group in Hawaii, Maui Mountain Bike Coalition. We already have a visit from IMBA reps scheduled for Feb '12.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

WAMBA 
West Alabama Mountain Biking Association. 

Do yall have BUMP? Birmingham Urban Mountain Peddlers?


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Greensboro Fat Tire Society
IMBA/SORBA members

We build/maintain 40+ miles of trails int he Greensboro, NC area. We also have a IMBA National Mountain Bike Patrol starting up for the area. LOTS of racing, night rides in the fall/winter, weekly "no drop" rides.

We advocate for multi use, sustainable trails and work with land managers to acquire permission to build more trails and help educate about trail usage to others.

We also have a active message board to coordinate rides, work days, trail work that needs to be done and general banter

Greensboro Fat Tire Society | Develope, Ride, Enjoy and Maintain | Greensboro Fat Tire Society
http://www.biketriad.com


----------



## GrandpaSnook (Dec 28, 2007)

2Ton30" We're a group of riders from Ohio. Current membership is officially seven. We ride, build bum camps, drink way too much, then try to ride home.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

GrandpaSnook said:


> 2Ton30" We're a group of riders from Ohio. Current membership is officially seven. We ride, build bum camps, drink way too much, then try to ride home.


I think there's a bit of your group in every group. LOL!


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

It's hard finding people in the same physical condition and self-motivation for biking so I mostly ride alone but I do have two friends who are fun to ride with (when they decide to ride). Currently trying to get my gf to ride but she gets scared even thinking about riding a bike.


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mid South Trails Asso. here in the Memphis Tn area.
We have some great trails in town and several within a 20-30 minute drive.
MSTAhome
We have a very active Facebook site....Mid South Mountain Bikes
We got some of the fastest riders around and some of the slowest(me)....


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

*We are the T.I.T.S. crew!!*

we ride most every thursday night no matter what! anywhere from 1- 22 people.











Snowbound in BC! from PBR on Vimeo.

No not all night rides are snow- but those are sure some of the best ones!! :thumbsup:

We see all kinds of bikes- BIG wheels 








Little Wheels 








We session








We howl at the moon 








Sometimes we grill 








We have spectacular sunsets








We break $hit! 








We share our passion








We can escape in minutes








But this group always has a good time!! 








most of us powered by AMOEBA!! 

So if your ever on "The Front Range" this is the best ride!:thumbsup: come on out and join!!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Member of KMC Cycling here in Germany:

KMC Cycling, previously known as the Ramstein Area Cycling Club, is a cycling club composed of a diverse group of people from across the Kaiserslautern Military Community (KMC) brought together by a common interest in cycling and cycling advocacy. Whether through racing, group rides, community involvement or social events centered on cycling, K.M.C. Cycling's primary purpose is to further the sport of cycling in the KMC, and provide a valuable cycling outlet to its members. We are a not-for-profit organization that values diversity, friendship and, above all, a good ride.

"Wer Rastet, Der Rostet" translation: He Who Rest, Rust

https://sites.google.com/a/kmccycling.com/kmc-cycling/


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

see on facebook : Mtb Vergato


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

* Los Altos Lost Boys*
_We killed Pan and turned them all into pirates_


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

knutso said:


> * Los Altos Lost Boys*
> _We killed Pan and turned them all into pirates_


I can assume you're in California, however, do you have a website, facebook or some kind of contact info? If someone was in your area and wanted to ride with you guys how would they get a hold of you're group?


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Quadzilla Racing

Quadzilla Racing | Facebook
Quadzilla Racing | Hunger for Racing...


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

BrianU said:


> Oklahoma Earthbike Fellowship. Transferred to Tinker AFB, Oklahoma in 1996 and was amazed to find multiple trails in the local area. I mean Oklahoma, who would have figured? After living in several places where riding was very limited or required long drives to anything resembling singletrack, I could really appreciate what I had and joined OEF to do my part. Along the way, spent more than a few hours cutting and maintaining trails, held board positions, directed the club race, a short stint as VP, and as of January 1st, President. The club has had its ups and downs over the years, hoping to make some positive changes this year. Already looking like we will be starting 2012 off with a new and updated website.


Awesome and keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> New, currently being organized IMBA affiliated group in Hawaii, Maui Mountain Bike Coalition. We already have a visit from IMBA reps scheduled for Feb '12.


Do you have a website or facebook so someone can contact your group?

Thanks.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

GrandpaSnook said:


> 2Ton30" We're a group of riders from Ohio. Current membership is officially seven. We ride, build bum camps, drink way too much, then try to ride home.


Do you have a Facebook page?


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

slimphatty said:


> It's hard finding people in the same physical condition and self-motivation for biking so I mostly ride alone but I do have two friends who are fun to ride with (when they decide to ride). Currently trying to get my gf to ride but she gets scared even thinking about riding a bike.


Sorry to hear about that. I hope you will be able to find a group close to you using this list. A MTB / camping trip with a group of friends is always a good time. 

Have fun!!


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

*Updated 1/ 2 / 12*

I'm sure most of you belong to some kind of riding group. So let's hear about it. Give us your groups name and tell us what your group does for the cycle community and how the cycling world is a better place because of it.









The List as of now:

*Italy*​
Mtb Vergato

Il gruppo di mtbikers più sgangherato e disorganizzato che si conosca.
Tuttavia ogni sabato, alle 14,30, un richiamo irresistibile ci porta a trovarci in via Minghetti per decidere quale percorso spericolato e durissimo affrontare. Poi si parte e inizia lo spettacolo recitato a soggetto sempre diverso e sempre divertente (se c'è Robby-Pres. raggiungiamo livelli mondiali). Durante la recita affrontiamo salite discese, fiumi, canyon, boschi, campi, strade e ritorniamo stanchi morti al luogo di partenza. Ultimamente facciamo anche un passaggio in paese per sfoggiare graffi, fango e sudore da uomini duri. Almeno per tre o quattro ore abbiamo dimenticato tutto il resto e ci siamo tolti di dosso venti anni. Poi ci sono gli allenamenti infrasettimanali segreti ... perchè, non sembra, ma c'è anche una certa competizione strisciante..............​
*Group Photo* / *Facebook*

*Germany*​
Kaiserlsautern Military Community Cycling Club. Here you will find information about our club, riding in the KMC and general information about cycling. Explore the pages, and feel free to give us your feedback via the form on our about us page. We are an open membership club and you can read our mission statement below to get a feel for our outlook as a cycling club, but the bottom line is we are interested in promoting all things cycling in the KMC.

*KMC Cycling*​
*Canada*
Located in Ontario

The Durham Mountain Biking Association is a non-profit association whose mission is to create, enhance and preserve trail opportunities for mountain bikers in Durham Region. We formed in the fall of 2005 to address the need for a group advocating for mountain bikers in the Durham Region." We have two weekly club rides and any member can post a ride to our ride calendar.

Last Saturday we hosted our annual Pancake Breakfast and Take A Kid Mountain Biking Day to get kids out on the trails. We also do a fall TAKMB event. We work with the land managers to maintain and build new trails. There is no doubt in my mind that this club is a definite asset to our region and if anyone from Durham Region in Ontario would like to join check out our website.

*DMBA*

Located in the Niagara Region of Ontario
The ShortHills Cycling Club is a not-for-profit organization dedicated to promote mountain biking, trail building, sustainable trail access and maintenance of trails on which mountain bikers ride. We as a Club support the conservation of open spaces and we are committed to educating off-road cyclists to ride sensitively and responsibly in order to protect the natural environment and the experience of other trail users.

Our goal as a Club is to promote all aspects of mountain biking throughout the Niagara Region and Southern Ontario.

We are a member Club of the IMBA Canada. The International Mountain Bike Association (IMBA) is a non-profit educational association whose mission is to create, enhance and preserve great trail experiences for mountain bikers worldwide. Since 1988, IMBA has been bringing out the best in mountain biking by encouraging low-impact riding, volunteer trail work participation, and cooperation among different trail user groups, grassroots advocacy and innovative trail management solutions.
*SHCC*

Located in Manitoba & Winnipeg 
Gord's Bike Club is a not-for-profit entity that has been around since well before Gord's Ski and Bike. As our founder Gord Reid, would lead rides, organize races and help out fellow riders since the 1940's with his patented zest for the sport. Our goal has always been to uphold that lofty tradition, to bring new people to the sport, to help those who want to ride more, who want to experience the awe of riding somewhere beautiful with friends and family. To gro our community in a positive, fun and healthy way.

*Gord's Bike Club*

*USA*

Located In Alabama

BUMP

Birmingham Urban Mountain Pedalers

BUMP is the sole caretaker and cszar of all trail building efforts at Oak Mountain State Park and is one of IMBA's Epic trails for a reason.

Just in the last 3 months they have built a 4 mile trail known as Jekyl n Hyde. A trail that has technical rocky sections to fast rolling downhill with short interval climbs. And just finished a 3/4 mile flow trail that took a mere 3 weeks to build. And it is done right. Thanks to the help of Woody at Progressive.

We have weekly night rides, weekly group rides, and monthly road trips. The clubs hosts the BUMP n Grind, one of the biggest XC races in the SE.
BUMP President Mark Muro works harder than you could imagine finding grant money for trail building efforts. BUMP is also trail cszar at Trussville Sports complex and Tannehill State park.

BUMP has 150 members, most of which are active in some form or another. Many simply help lead group rides, helping beginners and kids get started in our sport, cooking awesome meals for workdays, and many put their blood sweat and tears into the club and local trails. Trail maintenance is a priority, resulting in some of the best singletrack in the South.​
*BUMP*​
The Northeast Alabama Bicycle Club (NEABC) exists to promote safe road and mountain biking. We strive to promote the healthy benefits of cycling by planning and sponsoring quality cycling-related events, and by encouraging both recreational cycling and cycling as a viable means of transportation.
*NEABC*

Located in Arizona
Established in 1991, SAMBA is a non-profit organization of people with a passion for mountain biking! We love to explore the spectacular scenery and terrain of Southern Arizona by bike!
*SAMBA*

Located in Arkansas

*Local Group Listing*

Located in California
One of the main concerns of SDMBA, is sharing the trails with everyone. Having a signal for trail users to know that a mountain biker is coming goes a long way to happy sharing of trails. While first started as a way for hikers to let bears know of their presence, these bear bells attached to mountain bikes make it very easy for hikers, equestrians, and other bikers to not be surprised by an oncoming mountain biker. This helps everyone have an enjoyable time in nature, and helps prevent misunderstandings.

Our first set of bike bells have been provided through a generous grant from our friends at REI. As we apply for more grants, a portion of those funds will go into purchasing more bells, and expanding to new locations around the county. If you would like to help, SDMBA can always use a few extra funds to buy more bells. If you would like to donate, please use the button below.
*SDMBA*

If you're an avid cyclist but have never raced and would like to, contact us and we can help you get started by pointing you in the right direction and even offering some basic riding experience with the South Bay Psyclists riding group on the local trails.

If you're an unattached Cat2/3 Cross Country or Downhill racer and would like to join the Quadzilla Racing team for support and training, please contact us.

If you're a Pro/Cat1 Cross Country or Downhill racer looking for a change of scenery and awesome sponsorship support, please contact us to see what we can offer you in terms of racer support.

Our sponsorship development team here at Quadzilla Racing is second to none and we would love to have you join the team.​
*Quadzilla Racing*​
General Mountain Biking Information for this state.

*2pedal*

Located in Colorado
COMBA is a not-for-profit organization dedicated to protecting and improving mountain biking on the Front Range - from Buffalo Creek to Coal Creek Canyon. The organization is committed to being an advocacy voice for all mountain bikers, building and maintaining trails, teaching proper trail use, and working with government on land management decisions.
*COMBA*

General Mountain Biking Information for this state 
*COMTB*

*We are the T.I.T.S. crew!!* / *Info / Contact*

Located in Connecticut​Support our mission to promote mountain biking, build and care for public trails, and protect open space. NEMBA offers more than a thousand rides a year, puts on many training clinics, has a great magazine loaded with information to help you get the most out of the sport, and has a region-wide community of riders who care about the sport and the environment.
*NEMBA*

Located in Delaware
In a groundbreaking effort to push mountain biking forward in Delaware, the Delaware Trail Spinners and the International Mountain Bicycling Association (IMBA) have banded together. IMBA and the Trail Spinners are now working more closely than ever for the good of mountain biking and mountain bikers in the Delaware, parts of Northeastern Maryland, and parts of Southeast Pennsylvania.
*Trail Spinners*
"SORBA (Southern Off-Road Bicycle Association) is a member-based, 501(c)(3) nonprofit, officially chartered organization devoted to promoting land access, trail preservation, and new trail development in order to enhance mountain bike touring, racing, fun, and fellowship for all mountain bicyclists in the southeastern United States. We publish the "Fat Tire Times," to keep members informed of important issues, organized rides, work parties, races, socials, festivals, and other events. We hold our mountain bike events to raise awareness of land access and trail maintenance, to ride, to race, and to just have fun. Membership in SORBA entitles you to some great things, come join us!

We're teaming up with IMBA to strengthen mountain bike advocacy. 
SORBA and IMBA have taken a bold step to combine forces and work together to improve mountain biking in the Southeast. The two organizations have partnered to combine membership in Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina & Tennessee."

Click on the link too locate a group near you. *SORBA*

Located in Florida

*biko psycos*

*orlando bike-o psycos*

*palm beach bike-o psycos*

Located in Georgia
SORBA-CSRA is a volunteer, non-profit 501(c)(3) organization formed to promote trail preservation and development, riding, fun and fellowship for all mountain bicyclists in the Central Savannah River Area (CSRA) of South Carolina and Georgia. This website is published as a means of keeping members (and non-members) informed of current issues, rides, work parties and other events.
*SORBA-CSRA*

Located in Idaho
SWIMBA was formed in 1992 to promote socially responsible and environmentally correct cycling in the Boise Front and public lands throughout the region. With approximately 150 members SWIMBA works with federal, state and local agencies to maintain trails in the Boise foothills area.
*SWIMBA*

Located in Illinois
"CAMBr is the Chicago Area Mountain Bikers, a volunteer organization of hundreds of riders who work to ensure that mountain bikers have diverse and challenging local opportunities to enjoy their sport. Our members have donated thousands of work hours to build and improve area trails. We are a member club of the International Mountain Bicycling Association (IMBA), the national trail cycling advocacy organization.

The mission of the Chicago Area Mountain Bikers is to educate bicyclists, promote responsible trail use, prevent trail closings, maintain and build multi-use natural surface singletrack and freeride cycling opportunities in the Chicago area. CAMBr seeks to promote trail and freeride bicycling through stewardship, environmental and social responsibility, education, and a spirit of cooperation among all trail users, the conservation community, and governing bodies."
*CAMBr*
The Central Illinois Mountain Bike Association was established in 1998 by mountain biking enthusiasts Stacy Stinson, Jason Kassis and Paul Rawson to provide opportunities for off road cycling throughout central Illinois. Their work in establishing relationships with regional land managers including the U.S Army Corps of Engineers, Illinois Department of Natural Resources, Decatur Illinois Park District and others, constructed and opened numerous trails to cycling. By 2004 job transfers, family obligations, and other responsibilities meant that new leadership was needed to continue CIMBA's goal of further trail advocacy in our area.

In 2005 area resident Doug Schneider learned of the mission that CIMBA had begun, and desired to continue its work. After meeting with Stacy, Jason and Paul, he was given the opportunity to keep the club active, and singlehandedly took on the job as CIMBA president, treasurer, and trail supervisor. Doug reestablished contact with area land managers, organized workdays at Camp Camfield, a nature preserve located southwest of Sullivan, and in 2006 established a mountain bike race that continues to be held annually in late summer.

To date our club has sharpened its focus to the Lake Shelbyville region. In 2007 Doug moved into an advisory role and continues as club treasurer. Eric Harris is currently CIMBA president, and with help from many dedicated members including founders Jason and Paul, is working to continue the original goal of increasing opportunities for mountain biking in central Illinois.
 *CHIMBA*
The Comlara Off-Road Biking Association (CORBA) was founded to help promote the sport of mountain biking at Comlara Park. Members frequently help to upkeep and design new trails as McLean County park volunteers.

The Club and members also help the park with the annual Mud Sweat and Gears (MS&G) race. This race is part of the I-74 race series which includes races from the Quad Cities all the way to Danville. Past involvement in the MS&G race has included course design suggestions, race course prep, and race day volounteer staffing.
*CORBA*
A demand for mountain biking trails at Kickapoo State Park, near Danville, Illinois, along with a lack of state funding to build or maintain the trails, led to the club's formation in 1993. The Park agreed to allow volunteers to build and maintain bicycle trails on over 1,000 acres of land in the northeast corner of the Park. The Kickapoo Mountain Bike Club (KMBC) was formed and has been hard at work ever since with the assistance and approval of the Park and the Illinois State Department of Natural Resources. Club Functions. The KMBC currently has many members and is continually growing.
*KMBC*
PAMBA promotes the social aspect of off road bicycling through education and special events. We also host three off road races each year. One being our MTB Festival, with events and opportunities for all ages and all abilities. We also have group rides and club events that anyone can attend and join. We provide trailcare days for Farmdale Reservoir in East Peoria, Jubilee State Park outside of Kickapoo, and Black Partridge Park in Metamora.
 *PAMBA* 
The Rock Cut Trail Crew promotes trail access for mountain biking in the Rockford area. We are committed to promoting responsible trail use, perverting trail closings and maintaining unpaved trails for mountain biking in and around Rockford.
*RCTC*

Located in Indiana
The Hoosier Mountain Bike Association, Inc. (HMBA) is a statewide organization with the mission to promote responsible mountain biking and work towards the goals of common land access and natural resource protection in Indiana through interaction with policy makers, the cycling industry, race promoters, mountain bikers and other trail users.

Founded in 2000, the HMBA is classified as a public charitable organization to foster national or international amateur sports competition under Section 501(c)(3) of the Internal Revenue Code. This status affords donors maximum tax deductions for income and estate tax purposes. Currently, the HMBA is the only state-wide mountain bike advocacy group in the state of Indiana and has experienced significant growth in both public awareness and membership roles over the past 8 years.
*HMBA*

Located in Iowa

*FORC*

Located in Kansas
The Earth Riders mountain bike club is based in Kansas City, MO. The club was founded in 1992 and has grown to over 250 members. The club actively works to acquire and maintain places to ride in the Midwest
*Earth Riders*
The "Coasters Bicycle Club" is an informal group of area kustom and antique bicycle enthusiasts. The club plans and hosts bicycle related events like the Art Of The Bicycle and the Midwest Bicycle Fest along with casual rides. We also participate in parades, car shows and other events.

Becoming a member... If you hang out with the coolest bicycle people in town than you already are! Otherwise attend some events, help if you can and your in. Sorry no membership card or secret handshake but hey there's also no membership dues!
*Coasters*

Located in Kentucky
The Kentucky Mountain Bike Association (KyMBA) is a state-wide, bicycle advocacy organization dedicated to providing education, outreach and environmental stewardship programs to communities and agencies across Kentucky.

In addition - as the state affiliate of the International Mountain Biking Association and a recognized leader in sustainable trail development - KyMBA seeks to preserve, expand and enhance natural surface trail systems throughout the Commonwealth in an effort to ensure continued access to high quality, well-maintained trails for users from all recreational sectors.
*KYMBA*

Located in Louisiana
Since NOMAMBO's conception we have had a goal of bringing riders out to the Bonnet Carre' Spillway Trail and at the same time brought awareness of the sport of mountain biking to the community. We have completed a 5.5 mile loop of twisty singletrack with new additions of free-ride stunts, jumps and pump-track (future construction). As always we strive to develop more while continuing to improve our existing trail. We have set up exhibits, sponsored all ages group rides / beginner skill clinics, and participated in national clean up efforts in improving our local parks. We host monthly meetings, workdays, and periodic races. NOMAMBO's membership has continued to strive while our reputation throughout the state and across the country is getting stronger. Hurricane Katrina caused havoc on our trail but our members stepped up and brought the trail back to life. A lot has happened to NOMAMBO since the IMBA Trail Care Crew broke ground in March of 2003. And we still have the same passion we did in the beginning - we want to ride! We want to continue to organize a group of riders who share the same interest. What can you do? Join NOMAMBO's efforts as we continue to succeed and spread the word about mountain biking!
*NOMAMBO*

Located in Maine
NEMBA is a recreational trails advocacy organization. Our mission, which we've chosen to take, is to ride on the best trails that the world has to offer. Luckily, most all of them are in New England, so we don't have to travel far. We dedicate ourselves to taking care of the places that we ride, preserving open space, and educating the mountain bike community about the importance of responsible riding. NEMBA has 18 chapters throughout New England, each offering a wide variety of rides and ways to give back to the trails. Find a chapter near you.
*NEMBA*

Located in Maryland
Oxon Hill Bicycle & Trail Club, Inc. (OHBTC) is an active bicycling club with members and rides in Maryland, the District of Columbia, and Northern Virginia. Membership is open to cyclists of all ages and abilities. If you are interested in bicycling and helping it grow, this is the group for you! OHBTC is a non-profit, membership organization incorporated in 1972 to promote bicycling as a means of transportation, recreation, health, and physical fitness.
SAFETY AND EDUCATION: OHBTC promotes bicycle safety and education.. HELMETS ARE REQUIRED ON CLUB RIDES.
*OHBTC*

Located in Massachusetts

Located in Michigan

Located in Minnesota

Located in Mississippi

Located in Missouri
In striving to be an effective, respectable voice for local trail users, we stay active in our surrounding communities. When trail workdays are announced by a land agency such as St. Charles County Parks or St. Louis County Parks, we show up to help out. This not only allows us to directly improve a trail or repair a damaged one, but it shows the Park Departments that mountain bikers care about the trails they use and back it up with voluntary manual labor.

You may have ridden one of the fairly new trails we helped build such as Creve Coeur Park, Bangert Island, Indian Camp Creek, Broemmelsiek or several trails at Greensfelder Park. We're continuously working on new projects and can always use help. If you're interested in learning how to build/maintain trails, keeping trails open, and having fun, then we urge you to become a member.
*GORC*

Located in Nebraska

Located in Nevada

Located in New Hampshire

Located in New Jersey

Located in New Mexico

Located in New York

Cycle-CNY is a non-profit educational association whose mission is to create, enhance and preserve great trail experiences for mountain bikers in the Southern Tier of New York, and to create a bicycle friendly community through cycling awareness, safety advocacy and promotion of bicycling for fun, fitness and transportation. Cycle-CNY seeks to preserve, protect, and promote mountain bike access and diverse riding opportunities on New York's public and private lands through education, communication, and unified action.

*Greensboro Fat Tire Society | Develope, Ride, Enjoy and Maintain | Greensboro Fat Tire Society *

Located in North Dakota​
Located in Ohio

CAMBA believes we have the potential to create a world-class trail network in Northeast Ohio of at least 100 miles in length that is interconnected by the towpath trail. The many economic benefits, low cost, and feasibility of this trail network should make this project a high priority for our area park systems and our region.

Our proposed trail network is different than the existing towpath trail and paved all-purpose trails that can be found in most of the area parks. Single-track trails are narrow with an unpaved, natural surface. These trails can be found throughout our area parks, but very few are world-class. World-class single-track flows through a forest or meadow, takes advantage of scenery, is sustainable, withstands typical area weather, and is appropriate for multiple user groups of all ability levels.

Cleveland Area Mountain Bike Association​*CAMBA*​
Columbus, Central Ohio Mountain Bike Organization​*COMBO*​
CORA (Cincinnati Off-Road Alliance) is a member-based, 501(c)(3) nonprofit, officially chartered organization devoted to promoting land access, trail preservation, and new trail development in order to enhance mountain bike touring, racing, fun, and fellowship for all mountain bicyclists in the Tri-State Area. We publish "The Good Dirt" each month to keep members and non-members informed of important issues and developments in the world of mountain biking. Membership in CORA entitles you to some great things, come join us!

Cincinnati Off Road Alliance​*CORA*​
We are a group of mountain bikers interested in furthering the sport of mountain biking in the Miami Valley. We strive to improve access to local trails, improve relations with other user groups and land managers, educate other mountain bikers about responsible riding, and most important, ride.

Miami Valley Mountain Bike Association​*MVMBA*​
Located in Oklahoma

The Oklahoma Earthbike Fellowship is a state wide membership organization dedicated to the enhancement of off-road cycling through trail advocacy, maintenance and cooperation with land managers and users.

The OEF is a statewide membership organization dedicated to the enhancement of the sport of off-road bicycling through trail advocacy, maintenance and cooperation with land managers and users. The OEF is a 17-year-old club that grew out of the need for cool places to ride in Oklahoma. We have worked hard to secure riding areas in our state; through our lobbing efforts some state and city regulations concerning off-road bicycle use have changed. We are in part responsible for the rule changes that opened state lands and parks to off-road bicycle riding. We have received national recognition for the all work that we have done, it appears that people like what we do... OEF, in the early 90's, was responsible for changing the Clearbay trail at Thunderbird Lake from Hiking Only to Multi Use status. This was one of the first times that OEF worked with park managers, park rangers and the park commission to make it legal to mtb in a state park.

*Earth Bike*

Located in Oregon​"The goal of this association is to work with land managers and owners in creating and maintaining freeride/downhill mountain bike trails. Members are also very active in clearing and maintaining many of the trails in Ashland, Talent and the greater southern Oregon area. Feel free to join us. We are currently in the process of becoming a 503C Non Profit Organization. We welcome mountain bikers of all disciplines. Our mission is to continue working with the various land mangers that we have established relationships with."
*S.O.F.A.*

Located in Pennsylvania
MISSION: To encourage people to ride their bikes more and to enjoy diverse biking experiences. To financially support local businesses. To organize bike rides and bike events. To encourage proper biking etiquette. "It's not just a hobby, it's a lifestyle

*B.A.B.E.*
PORC provides an opportunity for local Pittsburgh area cyclists to discover new riding locations, meet new friends, promote trail advocacy, gather socially, and have a great time.
*PORC*

Located in Rhode Island

Located in South Carolina

Located in South Dakota

Located in Tennessee

The Mid-South Trails Association was formed by concerned mountain bikers in the
summer of 1996 after Shelby Farms Park banned mountain bikes from the trails along
the Wolf River.

MSTA represents off road cycling as a healthy and responsible outdoor activity which is within the ability of people of all ages. MSTA partners with land managers to assist in creating, maintaining, improving and expanding multi-use natural surface trails under their jurisdiction.

MSTA has a working relationship with Shelby Farms Park, TWRA Herb Parsons Lake, Bartlett Parks Department (Nesbit Park - Stanky Creek), City of Lakeland (Harvester Managerial Park), and U. S. Army Corps of Engineers (Arkabutla Lake).​
*MSTA*

Located in Texas​The Austin Ridge Riders is Austin's largest and most active mountain bike club. We are a non-profit, membership organization that promotes awareness of safe and environmentally conscientious off-road bicycling. The Ridge Riders is an affiliated club of the International Mountain Bicycling Association (IMBA), the National Off-Road Bicycling Association (NORBA), the Texas Mountain Bike Racing Association, and a member of the Texas Bicycle Coalition.

*Austin Ridge Riders*
GHORBA was formed in September 1999 when the Houston Area Mountain Bike Riders Association (HAMBRA) and the Memorial Park Mountain Bike Association (MPMBA) joined forces to save the trails in Memorial Park from closure to all cyclists. Over the years GHORBA has expanded trail interests to dozens of Houston Area mountain bike trails.

GHORBA is a non-profit 501c(3) corporation. It generates its operating revenue from your membership dues, organizing TMBRA series mountain bike and local races, and grants and donations from cycling and other businesses.
Also GHORBA, has a group within a group called High Rollers. Kind of the Freemasons of MTB.

*GHORBA*

Located in Utah

Located in Vermont 
The Woodstock Bicycle Club's mission is to promote family bicycling with weekly social group rides for riders of all ages and abilities. The club also provides the foundation for two racing teams: the Vollers Law / Start House Racing Team and the Killington Mountain School Cycling Team and works to open and maintain local mountain biking trail networks.
*WBC*

Located in Virginia

Located in Washington

Located in Washington, D.C.

MORE (The Mid-Atlantic Off-Road Enthusiasts), Inc. is a 501c (3) non-profit representing thousands of area mountain bikers. Founded in 1992, MORE maintains more than 250 miles of natural surface trails in 25 state and county parks in the region. MORE members contribute more than 3,000 volunteer hours annually and have constructed nearly 100 miles of new, sustainable trail.The club also leads hundreds of rides each year at local parks, ranging from beginner to advanced levels.

MORE is committed to environmentally sound and socially responsible mountain biking, facilitating recreational trail cycling, educating about the sport of mountain biking, maintaining local trails, and advocating for increased multi-user trail access.​
*MORE*​
Located in West Virginia

Located in Wisconsin
The Wisconsin Off-Road Bicycling Association was founded in 1989 as a statewide, grassroots organization dedicated to promoting and preserving environmentally responsible mountain biking opportunities. Through education, advocacy and volunteer action, WORBA has already been successful in keeping existing trails open, while continually working for more and better trails for Wisconsin mountain bikers.

 *WORBA*

*C.H.M.B.A.*

Located in Wyoming

P.S. anything you want added or removed...let me know


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

*BUMP*

Birmingham Urban Mountain Pedalers
Located in Brimingham Al.
BUMP is the sole caretaker and cszar of all trail building efforts at Oak Mountain State Park. *One of IMBA's Epic trails for a reason*. 
Just in the last 3 months they have built a 4 mile trail known as Jekyl n Hyde. A trail that has technical rocky sections to fast rolling downhill with short interval climbs. And just finished a 3/4 mile flow trail that took a mere 3 weeks to build. And it is done right. Thanks to the help of Woody at Progressive. 
We have weekly night rides, weekly group rides, and monthly road trips. The clubs hosts the BUMP n Grind, one of the biggest XC races in the SE.
BUMP President Mark Muro works harder than you could imagine finding grant money for trail building efforts. BUMP is also trail cszar at Trussville Sports complex and Tannehill State park. 
BUMP has 150 members, most of which are active in some form or another. Many simply help lead group rides, helping beginners and kids get started in our sport, cooking awesome meals for workdays, and many put their blood sweat and tears into the club and local trails. Trail maintenance is a priority, resulting in some of the best singletrack in the South.

*BUMP should be near the top of any club list.*

BUMP.org


----------



## ironlegsracer (Feb 5, 2004)

*BUMP*

Birmingham Urban Mountain Pedalers
Located in Brimingham Al.
BUMP is the sole caretaker and cszar of all trail building efforts at Oak Mountain State Park. *One of IMBA's Epic trails for a reason*. 
Just in the last 3 months they have built a 4 mile trail known as Jekyl n Hyde. A trail that has technical rocky sections to fast rolling downhill with short interval climbs. And just finished a 3/4 mile flow trail that took a mere 3 weeks to build. And it is done right. Thanks to the help of Woody at Progressive. 
We have weekly night rides, weekly group rides, and monthly road trips. The clubs hosts the BUMP n Grind, one of the biggest XC races in the SE.
BUMP President Mark Muro works harder than you could imagine finding grant money for trail building efforts. BUMP is also trail cszar at Trussville Sports complex and Tannehill State park. 
BUMP has 150 members, most of which are active in some form or another. Many simply help lead group rides, helping beginners and kids get started in our sport, cooking awesome meals for workdays, and many put their blood sweat and tears into the club and local trails. Trail maintenance is a priority, resulting in some of the best singletrack in the South.

*BUMP should be near the top of any club list.*

BUMP


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not formally ride with a group on a normal basis, but I had the pleasure of riding with MORE and meeting the chain of command with them. I look forward to the spring and getting involved with their trail building / maintaining. They got me hooked on Patapsco State Park!

Otherwise I just ride with a buddy of mine who was my partner in Iraq back in 2008. Great times and gives us so much needed time away from the wifeys....lol


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

perttime said:


> I ride on my own a lot, but sometimes hook up with some other locals. Most of them belong to a club that organizes group rides and events. ...
> ...
> I have some aversion towards getting my free time organized, so am just a hang around member


Last summer, the club needed one more guy to ride sweep, for one of the groups in "The" annual event. I volunteered, and they said they appreciated it....

One photo that someone took while we were getting organized into about 20 groups:


----------



## HardRk2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

I ride with my wife and son, only been in Washington 6 months so eventually we will join a club. Right now we are having fun.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I notice that Ohio hasn't responded yet...

So how about my local club - Cleveland Area Mountain Bike Association (CAMBA):

Cleveland Area Mountain Bike Association

And then there's the guys down around Columbus, Central Ohio Mountain Bike Organization (COMBO)

COMBO: Without Trails, Where Will You Ride?

Further south there's the Cincinnati Off Road Alliance (CORA)

Cincinnati Off Road Alliance - Home

There's also the Miami Valley Mountain Bike Association (MVMBA)

Miami Valley Mountain Bike Association - Home

There may be a couple of others, but that's the main ones that I know.

Steve Z


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

swampboy62 said:


> I notice that Ohio hasn't responded yet...
> 
> So how about my local club - Cleveland Area Mountain Bike Association (CAMBA):
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. Ohio, has been added. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

*It's all up to us.*

I'm trying to get something started. It's called "US Cycling Membership Drive"

The Idea is to promote cycling across the nation. On the first weekend of May 2014, a coordinated effort will be held. This effort crosses all boundaries in relation to the entire spectrum of cycling.

The idea is to search out a location where the general public rides and inform, invite and educate. Together, we can show them the qualities of belonging to an organized group.

And in turn, we may gain a new member.

For the most part. This was started as a away to bring fat bikes to the forefront and into the general publics eye.

However, it's not just about fatbiking anymore. As, I said, this idea crosses the entire spectrum of cycling.

Let me try to explain...

Most of the general cycling public does their bike shopping at their community big box store. That's around 70%. They don't intend to look at their local bike shop, they don't turnout at local cycling group events in vast numbers.

They do turnout at big citizen event's and by the tens of thousands.

If the cycling community was to find away of bring just a fraction of that into organized groups.

Then what will happen is this...

You would generate more income out of dues, have more of a turnout at your group functions. Have more power to get trails built and more sponsors for your events.

Also, by pulling those away from the big box and bringing them into the fold. You and your group have without trying.

Created a possible new customer for a local bike shop or whatever. Most will want to move up to a nicer bike.

It's a domino effect and that's good for everyone...

The process has started and a Facebook page is up. A website may be in the works, if needed. I have started to send out emails for support. I feel word of mouth and advertisement is what's needed.

If you wish to help out, you can send an IM located here on mtbr.

Thank You.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

It's easy to find somebody out there that you are close to skill wise to ride with if you want. I occasionally go with 1-2 people, but I think you get the most out of the ride itself when you ride alone.. But make sure there are people around if you do, because accidents happen. I would be down with a group ride a couple times a year, tbh.


----------

